
Ask HN: Advice for getting funding without being plugged into a network? - k00b
One of the biggest mistakes I&#x27;ve made in my career is not building a network, ie thinking I can just build things and good things would come. I&#x27;m physically moving soon hoping to remedy this, but are there ways to accelerate the process?<p>I&#x27;ve heard of successful cold emails&#x2F;dms. Accelerators are also obviously a thing but feel like they&#x27;re even more of a black box considering how consistently I&#x27;m rejected without feedback.
======
PaulHoule
I could be wrong but when I hear a story like this usually the pitch is bad.
Good pitch + bad network beats bad pitch + good network except under unusual
conditions.

~~~
k00b
That makes sense. I haven't done really any pitching (other than the idea to
friends) because I've been presuming I need a network. Are you saying I should
pitch to the people that I do know to and the quality of this pitch will
determine my eventual success regardless of who they are or if they access to
capital? I can see this being true.

